# News from the home front



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Just got word today. We thought my wife had an oalser (sorry about the spelling, I'm alittle inibriated right now, darn guys I work with kept buy drinks after work, part of working in a brew pub). As it turns out, her stomach probelms are a little different then we thought. She pregenent, about 3 months along from what they can tell right now without an altrasound. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I had to leave work to take her in, and well, they guys were very happy to hear the news. Scary, I spawned. Just wanted to pass the news on.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

You know when you 've spent enough time in the kitchen when you refer to this as having "spawned".  Congratulations, Blue Wolf!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

MUCH better than an ulcer. Congrats!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mozel Tov!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

fantastic! congrats, bluewolf!!!!!!!!
is this your first? are you trippin'?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Spawn huh?








Best of luck  
Seriously congratulations


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes and oh you can't imagine yes!!!!!


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Quick update. Ultrasound showed the baby. They're 11 weeks along and the delivery date is Febuary 1. Let me go on record saying that was one of the coolest and weirdest feelings I have ever had. It suddenly became so real. Wow.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

_*THEY'RE???* _ Are you talking _twins???_

Congratulations! You have six months to get ready. Time to open a bank account, find a pediatrician, find daycare (if necessary), and clean out the spare room! :bounce: Don't forget that Wisconsin college savings account....

I deeply wish you a February birth-day without a snowstorm.....


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

No, not twins. Just misworded on my part. Working on the baby room today, getting it cleared out and figuring where everything is going to go. Bank account? We already have one. Is there something we aren't aware of? The rest are in the works, including a grandmother who says she wants to see her grand child as much as possible.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Get some sleep.  Cherish it like it will disappear forever once your child comes.

Uh, what am I saying? It will. 

Congrats and remember you can make your own baby food!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

boy or girl? or could you tell, or does it matter? mine (now 21) showed a very definite-ahem-male trait in the ultrasound picture, but out popped a little girl! she must have been flipping off the camera. something she has done in every group photo taken since *sigh*


----------

